# Thought id give it ago...



## thorno_58 (Mar 17, 2006)

This was the first time ive detailed the engine bay. Ive never really thought about doing it before but i thought id give it ago. Wasnt as easy as i thought. Lots of areas are hard to get at and some parts just dont want to get clean.

Here's my attempt :

Before - 









After -









Then i gave the car a quick wash -









Then used some new megs tyre shine -


----------



## thorno_58 (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks to gazza zetec for the inspiration :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

That's a top effort mate:thumb:


----------



## thorno_58 (Mar 17, 2006)

nice one, thanks.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks much better under the bonnet now :thumb: 

All it takes is a quick wipe down every few weeks to keep it looking good, you've done all the hard work now!

Dave


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Very nice work there on the underbonnet and the paint also looks great! :thumb: 

Alan W


----------



## thorno_58 (Mar 17, 2006)

I try  I was waiting/hoping some one may notice the paint. Ive spent afair bit of time on that. Nattys blue, cant fault it!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks good mate. Don't you just love Imperial Blue all clean and shiny?

What did you use to clean the bay?


----------



## thorno_58 (Mar 17, 2006)

A fellow ZS'er  I used some auto glym engine cleaner then vinyl & rubber care.

P.s Imperal blue is a very lovable colour!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Imperial blue is a stunning colour that you just cant help loving! Like the pearlescent blue of the previous generation R32 it deserves to be kept clean and shiny. 

The 'S' looks nicely lowered too!  

Alan W


----------



## thorno_58 (Mar 17, 2006)

Alan W said:


> The 'S' looks nicely lowered too!
> 
> Alan W


She is, 40mm all round it sits abit lower than that.


----------



## gazza_zetec (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking good Chris. I know what you mean about getting in the knooks and grannys, i even had my car on the hydraulic ramps at work and going at it from underneath. lol


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

What did you use ? Looks great.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice work, before and afters are great! :thumb:


----------

